# Scammers



## jules864d (Apr 7, 2010)

I recently made a very bad decision and lost a considerable amount of money through a company../SNIP/ in Torre Del Mar apparently. Does anyone know if there is any way of getting my money back....is there anything like trading standards or someone I can go to? Companies like this should be banned from trading.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jules864d said:


> I recently made a very bad decision and lost a considerable amount of money through a company../SNIP/ in Torre Del Mar apparently. Does anyone know if there is any way of getting my money back....is there anything like trading standards or someone I can go to? Companies like this should be banned from trading.



hi - I've had to remove the company name due to forum rules

what you need to do first, is go to their premises & ask for their complaints book /libro de reclamaciones

all companies have to have one by law - if they refuse to let you have it, you can call the police should you wish to 

you write your complaint in the book & keep 2 copies - one is for you & one is for OMIC (Spanish trading standards) 

you need to take it to the OMIC offices which are usually in or near the council or social services offices 



I think this is your nearest one Sanidad, Consumo y OMIC


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

have you googled the company???


Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As I understand the rules, once you have made five posts you can then private message members and in those messages you may name the company. There are many members who may be able to help you once they know the name.


----------



## jules864d (Apr 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> As I understand the rules, once you have made five posts you can then private message members and in those messages you may name the company. There are many members who may be able to help you once they know the name.



Thanks for the reply the information you gave was helpful.


----------



## jules864d (Apr 7, 2010)

jules864d said:


> Thanks for the reply the information you gave was helpful.


Thanks for the reply, by posts do you mean different topics?


----------



## jules864d (Apr 7, 2010)

I did ask to go to the premises, but was told they didn't have a licence allowing the public in, and also they have two addresses one of which is a PO box.


----------



## jules864d (Apr 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> have you googled the company???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I have and it's not good.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

jules864d said:


> I have and it's not good.



There is an 'EU' equivalent of 'Trading Standards'. This is their website UK European Consumer Centre - Home


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

jules864d said:


> I did ask to go to the premises, but was told they didn't have a licence allowing the public in, and also they have two addresses one of which is a PO box.


A PO Box is not an address, it is either a collection box at the post office, or it could be at another private address or shop that deals solely in collection of mail, a virtual address in other words.
If you deal with a company and they only have a mobile phone, no landline, then be wary as there is no check on any address. 
I can't comment on your case as I don't know the company or whether you had an actual address.
Virtual PO boxes are common in the UK and will be in most countries.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jules864d said:


> I did ask to go to the premises, but was told they didn't have a licence allowing the public in, and also they have two addresses one of which is a PO box.


Then just go to OMIC as I said


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I will add that altho we cant post the name. This company is a form of timeshare company

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> I will add that altho we cant post the name. This company is a form of timeshare company
> 
> Jo xxx





nuf sed


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jules864d said:


> I did ask to go to the premises, but was told they didn't have a licence allowing the public in, and also they have two addresses one of which is a PO box.


What a load of dingo's kidneys, they are 99% certain to be dodgy or illegal.


----------



## jules864d (Apr 7, 2010)

oronero said:


> There is an 'EU' equivalent of 'Trading Standards'. This is their website UK European Consumer Centre - Home


Thanks that's very helpful, I'd really like to try and have a go at getting my money back


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

If you google the place and type of business one gets an idea of the problem. Educational reading for anyone who may be duped in the future!


----------

